# 616 Film



## JonnyVPA (Aug 26, 2006)

Anyone know where i can find it..... i have an old box camera and i've seen some great shots out of htem..... and as well this camera was my Grandfathers and he took some gorgeous shots through it....(nice glass) 

if anyone knows where i can find 616 film for decently cheap that'd be awsome


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't but if I were you I would do the conversion to 120 if I couldn't find any film.  I would definite shoot the camera and the 120 conversion is pretty simple.


----------



## AltLars (Sep 2, 2006)

JonnyVPA said:
			
		

> Anyone know where i can find it..... i have an old box camera and i've seen some great shots out of htem..... and as well this camera was my Grandfathers and he took some gorgeous shots through it....(nice glass)
> 
> if anyone knows where i can find 616 film for decently cheap that'd be awsome


Hey JonnyVPA,
I also have a camera that uses 616 film.  
Go to http://www.makinghappy.com/archive/000179.php
You can use 120 film with this simple conversion.
I have not done this yet as I am working on other things.

Best to All,
AltLars


----------

